# Harry Potter fans? *No Spoilers Allowed*



## PhillyFA (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if anyone else is a geek like me about the Harry Potter books or movies. I've read each book 4 times, and have seen all the flicks at least 5 times. That being said, there's only 113 days (today being Jan. 22) til "Harry Potter and The Order of the Phoenix" hits theatres. And I can't wait til book 7, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows" hits shelves.


----------



## missaf (Jan 22, 2007)

Just search the boards for "Potter" and you'll see


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 22, 2007)

Another fan here! 

Of course, I am not expecting the movie to be as good as the book, but I am still excited!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2007)

<Raises hand> I think I may be the biggest Harry Potter geek in the world...Ok, at least New Jersey. Anyway, I've read all the books (except Book 6 because I'm still too heart broken) multiple times. While I enjoy the movies I'm always a tad disappointed. I know they can't be exactly like the books but I wish they were a bit more....epic. I always picture the books done something like Lord Of The Rings, big and powerful and they just aren't to me. Oh well....

PS...this is the first I'm hearing about the title of book 7. I don't like it at all.....It's scaring me! I can't handle any more beloved characters lost! <sniffle>


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 22, 2007)

YES!!! God Yes! I'm currently listening to OOTP again for the third time. I can't wait for the movie. I also can't wait for the last book although it will be really sad for me as well to think that this wonderful ride i've been on for the past few years is finally coming to an end. *sniffles* Hold me?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 22, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> <snip>. While I enjoy the movies I'm always a tad disappointed. I know they can't be exactly like the books but I wish they were a bit more....epic. I always picture the books done something like Lord Of The Rings, big and powerful and they just aren't to me. Oh well....



EXACTLY!! 
Don't get me wrong - I love the whole Harry Potter universe, but every time I watch one of the movies, I notice something else that was in the books that wasn't in the movie. I thought _Goblet of Fire_ was really chopped up, compared to the book. No sub-plot, no explanations about the house elves...the books are so rich and _Goblet of Fire_ especially seemed so lean.
I will break down and go see _Order of the Phoenix_ in the theatre though... I couldn't possibly wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 22, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> EXACTLY!!
> Don't get me wrong - I love the whole Harry Potter universe, but every time I watch one of the movies, I notice something else that was in the books that wasn't in the movie. I thought _Goblet of Fire_ was really chopped up, compared to the book. No sub-plot, no explanations about the house elves...the books are so rich and _Goblet of Fire_ especially seemed so lean.
> I will break down and go see _Order of the Phoenix_ in the theatre though... I couldn't possibly wait for it to come out on DVD.



Well, as the books get bigger, it would be impossible for them to put EVERYTHING in the movie. Compare Sorcerer's Stone to The Half Blood Price. It's almost double in size. I hope book 7 is a few hundred pages longer than OotP or HBP. I have my fingers crossed that book 7 will be released on July 7th. That would be perfect. 7/7/07. I wonder if Harry will even go to Hogwarts. He's gotta find the remaining Horcruxes. And one other thing I am curious to see...is Snape really with He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named? I think Dumbledore's last words "Snape . . . please" were not a plea for mercy, but rather a plea to him to go ahead and kill him. As Snape was running, he had the chance to kill Harry, but didn't. Saving him for the Dark Lord? 

There are other things that I think are going to come into play in book 7. Ever notice how EVERYONE who knew Harry's parents say the exact same thing to Harry..."You have your mother's eyes." That must have something to do with the story. And speaking of Harry's mother's side of the family, what about Aunt Petunia? Is she a squib? 

I also think that the Mirror of Erised from Sorcerer's Stone has to play a part in "Death Hallows." Remember the writing at the top of it, ishowno tyo urfac ebu tyo urhe arts desire, which is just "i show not your face but your hearts desire." Now, J.K. is big on the anagram, as evident in the books. The anagram for this is "trust what you see a hero inscribed for you." Coincidence? And now the one thing that really makes me wonder. The invisibility Cloak. Dumbledore gave it to Harry, and said "I got it the night your father was murdered." Dumbledore wasn't around when James got killed. So how did he really get it? The night James was killed was also the night He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named disappeared. Dumbledore was taking Harry to Uncle Vernon & Aunt Petunia's house.

I started writing stuff down when I started reading the books the 3rd time. There were some things that I wondered about, and couldn't remember them as I was reading. Writing them down helped. Actually, I guess it just helped show what a big geek I am for the series.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 22, 2007)

I love Harry Potter.

The last Harry Potter movie was the last one I saw in a theater!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2007)

Harry Potter is one of those things that just absolutely thrills me, and the thought of it coming to an end is almost too much to think of.....I keep hoping she'll chime in and say, "Oh, okay, I'll keep writing more". If she did that, though, it would end up like the Robert Jordan _Wheel of Time_ series and grow very old and redundant after the 2,000th book and we'd see them and say "What, another one???!" Regardless, I love these books and can't get enough of them.

There was a lot left out of the books in each of the movies, but all in all, I think they're pretty good entertainment. I definitely prefer the books, but I become a little girl again when I hear about a new movie coming out. I'm really looking forward to this next one!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe we need to plan a BBW Harry Potter viewing together.... my girlsies and Harry. What a better way to spend opening day?! :bounce:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 22, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Maybe we need to plan a BBW Harry Potter viewing together.... my girlsies and Harry. What a better way to spend opening day?! :bounce:


 I'll book my ticket tonight! I wish.... I can't imagine a better way to see it!:wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2007)

Me Too!!!! Me Too!!!!:bounce: :happy: :bounce:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2007)

I absolutely love the books and I have enjoyed the movies minus the 3rd movie. I hated it.

I wept so much for the last book that I'm not sure I can handle another one...but I'm definitely ready.

My problem, I read them the day I get them. So it'll have to come on a weekend when I have no plans. I've read all of the last 3 in a day and the first 3 in hours.

I hate that the movie is opening in the summer though. Remember when they first came out and they opened in November. It was great. We'd take a personal day and go watch them and there would be NO KIDS..lol


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 22, 2007)

All i need in life is Gary Oldman. :wubu: 

i *heart* Sirius Black. :smitten:


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 22, 2007)

My problem, I read them the day I get them. 

Same here. I'm totally engrossed in the book.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 22, 2007)

I just hope that they have the guts to either cut the Order of the Pheonix movie short, or, much better, make it a multiple-parter. The book size increases at an exponential rate, and you can only get an audience to watch so much. So far the last two movies have been choppy and largely incomprehensible to anybody who hasn't already read the book, which sort of defeats the point of making a movie, especially if somebody who HAS read the book will only notice how much of it got mangled or cut.

*breathes deeply*

I can make some predictions about the next book.

1. The Dursleys will all remain one-dimensional, flat, and full of hatred for magic with no adequately explored reason.
2. Literary critics will flail with rage and spit at their respective wardens and zookeepers with fury, and point out how pulp literature will bring about the intellectual downfall of children, increase violent crime, and hasten the coming of giant locusts with human faces, seven-headed beasts, and other whossnames from the book of revelations.
3. Some annoying, unpleasant, and one-dimensional characters will continue to live long and happy nights.
4. Some important and beloved character shall die in an unpleasant fashion. 
5. There will be a Crisis of Faith.
6. Harry Potter will show only a token respect for rule of law and get into trouble, half of it by dint of his own stubborn rashness and willful ignorance.
7. Somebody will point out to Harry what a clutz he is.
8. Magical creatures will be used as a metaphor for bigotry, and as a direct consequence somewhere a foreigner, I mean, "dwarf" will die, because there's no way that petty human discrimination on the basis of skin color or social constructs could approach the serious and irreconciliable differences that would exist in a non-human sentient species, and putting the two kinds of ethnic tension on the same level is sheer tired hubris with a whopping dose of cliche and bloody stupid.
9. Hermonie will sigh briefly and then go along with things, and lament the fact that her two compatriates combined lack the prudence and brainpower of demented squirrel.
10. Ron will act stupid, but in a less disastrous way than Harry. 
11. There will be comical weirdness in the wizarding world, used as a way of lightening the atmosphere.
12. Lots of characters from previous novels will crop up to say high and prove that the author remembers where she started.
13. Socio-political allegories will be employed with the tact and enjoyable quality of frozen suppository.
14. Continuity errors will occur with the magical lore of previous books. (See professor quirrel's zombie vs. the "inferi"
15. Contrary to everything my previous points may suggest, I actually am a fan, and will inevitably purchase and read the 7th book.
16. Does anybody know why I'm going to do that? :huh:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 22, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> All i need in life is Gary Oldman. :wubu:
> 
> i *heart* Sirius Black. :smitten:



Sorry, but I have to. I love this cat. 

View attachment sirius.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

i love harry potter, eff the haters i say.

my inner 8 year old takes over, and wishes beyond belief that his world was real and that i was in it!!

bring on book 7 i say.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 23, 2007)

Let's be fair - not too many rational people hate Harry Potter.

Plenty of people don't care, though.


----------



## missaf (Jan 23, 2007)

Read em, love em. Can't wait for Book 7. I lock myself in my house with food, hankies and tissue (cuz just hankies aren't enough), and read it in about 17 hours, with taking breaks to care for the kid. I could read them faster, but I like to savor the moments, ya know?

I've taken a class in literature that focused on Harry Potter to teach all literary styles. It was a great class because it took the time to educate people using a medium that so many of us enjoy. This is how good elementary education can work, too! The professor of the class also wrote a book called "Finding God in Harry Potter." I really enjoyed the book (and no it was not required reading), and saw a lot of new ideas that are actually playing out.


----------



## Mattness (Jan 23, 2007)

I must admit, I wasn't a fan until AFTER I saw the movies. Having seen the movies and enjoying the books, it reminds me of the time my Dad was stationed in England (RAF Lakenheath), and my brother and I were "made" to go to the English Schools. Uniforms and all. Watching the movies kinda brought back some good memories. lol Silly, I know, but hey...


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 23, 2007)

One other thing I forgot to mention, and that is Wormtail's (Peter Pettigrew) life debt to Harry. Sirius and Lupin were going to kill him, but Harry told them no, and spared his life. I think that will play into book 7.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 23, 2007)

missaf said:


> I've taken a class in literature that focused on Harry Potter to teach all literary styles. It was a great class because it took the time to educate people using a medium that so many of us enjoy. This is how good elementary education can work, too! The professor of the class also wrote a book called "Finding God in Harry Potter." I really enjoyed the book (and no it was not required reading), and saw a lot of new ideas that are actually playing out.



OMG, I *lurve* this book! As a Christian, I find that I have to frequently explain to the evangelical community why I choose to read [and love] Harry Potter. I just got in a battle on a Christian board about it a few weeks ago, and I recommended this book to the people there to read so they could see where I was coming from without actually reading the books. [Some won't "risk" reading them to see what they're about.... which I can understand on one hand, but I pointed out that I read about murder, incest, and betrayal in the Bible and it doesn't make me want to go do those things more.]

And, in case anyone's interested, 2 other books that one might recommend to Christians who have issues with HP [although they might have them with the one title]: "The Gospel According to Harry Potter" and "A Charmed Life". They didn't take the same approach as "Finding God....", but they're good introductory books.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry... got mixed up there. The book that I like is called "Looking for God in Harry Potter" by John Granger. I *always* call it by the wrong name.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 23, 2007)

I started reading a book, called "Gideon the Cutpurse: Being the First Part of the Gideon Trilogy" by Linda Buckley Archer. I'm a little over halfway thru it, and it's really good. The second part of the trilogy, "The Tar Man" comes out this June. Here's a review of it...

Peter and Kate, 12, have literally stumbled from the 21st century back to 1763, and even though they are still in England, many things have changed. Their time travel must be connected to the antigravity machine Kate's father has been working on, but since it has been stolen by a vicious criminal called The Tar Man, they really have no choice but to trust Gideon, the stranger whose offer of help seems genuine enough, even if he is known as a cutpurse. Buckley-Archer may very well give J. K. Rowling a run for her money. This wonderfully rich and complex novel, written in lyrical and vivid language, is destined to be a classic. History interweaves with science, social issues in both centuries are thrown in; yet what readers will remember most is a fast-paced plot with a cliff-hanger ending and multidimensional characters who continue to inhabit their thoughts long after the book is closed. With appeal for reluctant and advanced readers, this novel is a rare gem.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 23, 2007)

...
I love Harry Potter.

Though, this just means I have approximately 112 days to finish reading the book, The Order Of The Pheonix. *sigh*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2007)

I also love HP and get new copies the day they come out and sequester myself with them all day. 

My belief (that no one seems to agree with): Dumbledore is not really dead. Anyone who has studied literature or mythology knows that the phoenix is a symbol of rising from the ashes - coming back from the dead. Phoenix imagery was all OVER Dumbledore's death. He WAS (as someone else said) asking Snape to kill him to preserve the appearance of Snape's allegiance to the dark lord (but Snape's allegiance is not real). 

My two cents.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I also love HP and get new copies the day they come out and sequester myself with them all day.
> 
> My belief (that no one seems to agree with): Dumbledore is not really dead. Anyone who has studied literature or mythology knows that the phoenix is a symbol of rising from the ashes - coming back from the dead. Phoenix imagery was all OVER Dumbledore's death. He WAS (as someone else said) asking Snape to kill him to preserve the appearance of Snape's allegiance to the dark lord (but Snape's allegiance is not real).
> 
> My two cents.



i knew there were other reasons i love you so.

AGREE'd.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 23, 2007)

I third that notion! I refuse to believe he is dead!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, he's dead if Rowling keeps him dead... and she says he's really truly dead. Sorry guys.  I bawl my eyes out every time I read the darn book, but then I keep reading it. [Masochistic much?]


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2007)

Im so happy to be in good company with other Harry Potter nerds. I own all the movies and have seen them about a million times. If I was 16 I would have the biggest crush on Ron  Ok... so Im 25 and I actually do have a crush on the lil guy  To bad hes not an FA.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 24, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> To bad hes not an FA.



Hey, you never know!  



I'm a Harry Potter fan too. I have all the movies, the books... yada yada yada

Bring on the new movie. I love the midnight showings and seeing all of the little kids (and adults) in their outfits...


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2007)

Another vote here that Albus isn't dead. She left that WAY open for blatant interpretation, and then she renigged.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 24, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I think Dumbledore is gone, he may return in visions, things like that, etc...but I think his death was a way to hammer home the viciousness that Voldermort represents...although I still cling to to the hope that

SNAPE IS INNOCENT


----------



## supersoup (Jan 24, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I hate to say it, but I think Dumbledore is gone, he may return in visions, things like that, etc...but I think his death was a way to hammer home the viciousness that Voldermort represents...although I still cling to to the hope that
> 
> SNAPE IS INNOCENT



as much as i try to hate him, i think you are right, i think snape may be an alright dude. either way, i'm ready for the next effing book already, GEEEEZ.

she needs to get busy and gimme my book!!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 24, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> SNAPE IS INNOCENT



As much as I hate to admit it.... I think you're right too.


----------



## Accept (Jan 24, 2007)

I am an avid Harry Potter theorizer and debater. 

I'm part of the "Snape is good" camp.

Kerry does not agree.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 24, 2007)

I admit to going back and forth on the "Snape: Good or Bad?" issue. At the core of this is whether one can be anti-Voldemort without being pro-Harry [which I don't think Snape necessarily is, despite his almost advice-like battle with Harry in book 6]. The prophecy seems to suggest that only one will survive, so either you're going to promote one or the other if you claim to take a side. Or is it that Snape just believes in the "tough love" sort of way to train a hero? Does it matter what I think, because JK Rowling certainly isn't asking for my input?

I used to check out HP fan sites and groups a lot more until I realized that people had *way* too much time on their hands if they were analyzing things as closely as they do. I'm going to wait impatiently for book 7 and just accept what is rather than what I want to be... or that's my alleged plan.

<taps foot & twiddles thumbs>


----------



## scarcity (Jan 24, 2007)

I was a huge fan a couple of years ago. I read books 1-4 several times.

I haven't read the rest of the books yet...but then again I haven't read anything recently. Well, except for school books.  

I don't like the movies.... I feel ashamed when I watch them 'cuz it's all just so silly and the actors...*ugh* (that is, the kids)


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the movies as well and actually fell in love with the books after seeing the first movie. I used to get upset at the differences between the books and movies but now I try to enjoy them both on separate levels.


----------



## Trisha (Jan 24, 2007)

Count me in as another Potter fan. The first four books are wonderful and I cry every time I read the final pages of Goblet of Fire, where Harry finally lets go of his emotions after all that has taken place. Order of the Phoenix was good, though not as re-readable as the first four. I've only been able to make it through Half Blood Prince once, though I know I need to read it and OotP again to pick up things I missed. Books one through four I know practically by heart. Of course I will buy book seven on release day and read it eagerly, because I have to know how this whole thing ends.

The movies...SS and CoS were awesome...I saw them numerous times during the (long!) theatrical runs. OotP was good though very dark. But I have to say that I did not much enjoy GoF, film versoin, which was very disappointing because it's my favorite of the books. For me, one of the best parts of the book was the vivid imagery of the Quidditch World Cup and that was TOTALLY glossed over in the film. The only part of the film that did justice to the book was, in my opinion, the graveyard scene where Cedric is killed and Harry takes on Voldemort's new physical being (though there's something not quite right about the screen version of Voldemort...everything is cool except his nose, or lack thereof). I could have done without the entire Yule Ball sequence if I could have had a bit more of the QWC. 

Does anyone else think that the film Hermione needs to be slapped? She's either crying or shrieking out her dialogue which is SO unlike the book Hermione. And can Ron do anything but look scared lately?! Sheesh.


----------



## missaf (Jan 24, 2007)

The problem with Hermione in the movies is that she's given all the best lines that belong to others, who need to build relationships with Harry for a more in-depth connection. This doesn't get done for time's sake, and the writer loves Hermione. 

So, that in itself stinks when you really should see more of Sirius, instead you hear Hermione say the best lines.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 24, 2007)

missaf said:


> The problem with Hermione in the movies is that she's given all the best lines that belong to others, who need to build relationships with Harry for a more in-depth connection. This doesn't get done for time's sake, and the writer loves Hermione.
> 
> So, that in itself stinks when you really should see more of Sirius, instead you hear Hermione say the best lines.




Thank you! Thank you, thank you, thank you. There is such a bias towards Hermione that it just changes the whole character. Movie Hermione is nothing like book Hermione. The same goes for Snape. In the books Snape in a hateful man (whether he's good or evil he's still a jerk-face) but movie Snape has an endearing quality...or maybe it's just the actor who plays the part. And don't even get me started on Ron! I love Ron but he's a bleeding wimp in the movies. In my mind I just have to keep the movies and the books separate. I look at the movies as entertainment...but the books have taken on a life-force of their own. 

*Rumor report:* 1) I heard that JK is sticking pretty much to her outline buuuut the one main character she was planning on offing gets to live while two others die in his/her place. :shocked: Eeeep! :shocked: 
2) I also heard that the new book will be released on July 7th of this year...That means Book _Seven_ which is Harry's _seventh_ year will be released to the masses on the _seventh_ day of the _seventh_ month of 200_7_. How cool is that!?!? The books _do_ say that the number seven has special magical importance.

Ok, I clearly need a life.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 24, 2007)

That sounds to me like she was planning on offing Harry, but (probably due to pressure from the public and the publisher), decided to off two others instead (hmmm...Ron & Hermione both, maybe?)


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 24, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you! Thank you, thank you, thank you. There is such a bias towards Hermione that it just changes the whole character. Movie Hermione is nothing like book Hermione. The same goes for Snape. In the books Snape in a hateful man (whether he's good or evil he's still a jerk-face) but movie Snape has an endearing quality...or maybe it's just the actor who plays the part. And don't even get me started on Ron! I love Ron but he's a bleeding wimp in the movies. In my mind I just have to keep the movies and the books separate. I look at the movies as entertainment...but the books have taken on a life-force of their own.
> 
> *Rumor report:* 1) I heard that JK is sticking pretty much to her outline buuuut the one main character she was planning on offing gets to live while two others die in his/her place. :shocked: Eeeep! :shocked:
> 2) I also heard that the new book will be released on July 7th of this year...That means Book _Seven_ which is Harry's _seventh_ year will be released to the masses on the _seventh_ day of the _seventh_ month of 200_7_. How cool is that!?!? The books _do_ say that the number seven has special magical importance.
> ...



I heard the rumor too about the 7/7/07 release date. Not only is it the 7th, but it is also a Saturday, which is when the Potter books are first sold. BUT, I have also heard that the book wouldn't be out on this date since the movie Order of the Phoenix would open in theatres the very next weekend, 7/13/07, and it would just be overkill. Personally, I don't see how it could be overkill...I think it would just increase people's interests, but what the hell do I know.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> That sounds to me like she was planning on offing Harry, but (probably due to pressure from the public and the publisher), decided to off two others instead (hmmm...Ron & Hermione both, maybe?)



Nnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! NOT RON & HERMIONE!!!!


----------



## scarcity (Jan 25, 2007)

Hermione in the movies is horrible --- she gives the word "overact" a whole new meaning


----------



## PhillyFA (Jan 25, 2007)

scarcity said:


> Hermione in the movies is horrible --- she gives the word "overact" a whole new meaning



She was BRUTAL in the first movie, but as each new one came out, I think she got a little better. I thought she was really good in Goblet of Fire. I read a report where she has yet to sign on for the 6th & 7th movies. She said she's not sure if she wants to continue playing Hermione. Of course, that could just be a ploy to try & get more money.


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im so happy to be in good company with other Harry Potter nerds. I own all the movies and have seen them about a million times. If I was 16 I would have the biggest crush on Ron  Ok... so Im 25 and I actually do have a crush on the lil guy  To bad hes not an FA.





this girl in UD's marching band had this huge crush on me that I didn't totally understand, then it finally came out that she thought I looked like Ron, haha


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im so happy to be in good company with other Harry Potter nerds. I own all the movies and have seen them about a million times. If I was 16 I would have the biggest crush on Ron  Ok... so Im 25 and I actually do have a crush on the lil guy  To bad hes not an FA.



ditto, i am totally gonna marry ron. tomato soup looooove. :wubu:


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 26, 2007)

supersoup said:


> ditto, i am totally gonna marry ron. tomato soup looooove. :wubu:



Ya never know soup .....

I know the latest movie is set to come out sometime in the summer, and I always feel lame because I end up going by myself. I think i'm going to organize a group of people to go, and not just so I can steal popcorn


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 26, 2007)

I always end up going by myself to see the movies as no one I know is interested in HP. That's ok though. It gives me the opportunity to really enjoy the movies on my own.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 27, 2007)

I was supposed to go to see GoF with some Potter fans from work but we never got organized. I'm kinda glad I didn't. While I liked the last one better than 3 it still wasn't what I was hoping it would be. I think this next movie is going to be another one that might disappoint me. I think I'll just wait until it's out on DVD to watch it.


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like the last book is coming out in July.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070201...cqKwA5xFb8C;_ylu=X3oDMTA2Z2szazkxBHNlYwN0bQ--


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 1, 2007)

July is my new favorite month... <contentedsigh>


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2007)

Amazon put it on pre-order today! My copy of book 7 is ORDERED! How about y'all?


----------



## BellyQueen (Feb 6, 2007)

I too LOVE HP and can't wait for the next movie and book. Otoh,I kind of wish this wouldn't be the last book. The material, movies are beyond my wildest dreams and imagination. I'm going to miss the books big time One of my FAV characters in the books as well as the movies is Hermione Granger. She is an excellant role model for young women unlike others. Emma Watson has done a SUPERB job as Hermione Granger. The role fits her to a tee Just because you don't like her doesn't mean that everyone has to think that way.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 10, 2007)

From reading this it seems I may be the only person who does this:
Whenever a new HP book comes out I read it to my family. I love it 'cos its so much fun trying to find voices for various characters. The only problem is that I'm tempted to read (and they are inclined to listen) for hours - I regularly rip my throat to shreds on account of those books (long bouts of Mr Dursley and/or Hagrid kill me, but I love it all the same).
I am glad to hear that other people LIKE Hermione in the films - I think the amount of slating the actress gets is a tad extreme/unfair. 
Weirdly enough, while I wasn't too fond of Chamber of Secrets as a book, it is my favourite film adaptation.
A vaguely related idea - I also enjoy the parodies that have been writen (Barry Trotter and the Shameless Parody/Unnessecary Sequal). A fun way of enjoying the daft bits and a jab at the films, and the way the American public are, for some reason, deemed too thick to know what a philosopher is (I assume everyone knows its 'Harry Potter and the Philosopher's stone'? Why did they change it?). A lovely line mocking this read "'Barry Trotter and the Philosopher's Scone' (released in America as 'Barry Trotter and the Magic Biscuit')..."


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 10, 2007)

missaf said:


> The 787 acre World of Harry Potter theme park will be open in 2009
> 
> Showing here
> 
> Anyone wanna plan a fatty day in Hogwarts?



Oh! I am SO THERE! Like 3 hours away, actually  WOO-HOO!!!!!

I am a huge Potter head. I've already bought my copy of the last book (Amazon) and I have all the movies that have been released on DVD so far. I must say, of all the movie adaptations from books, the HP series is by far the best I've seen in a long time.

I really miss Fred and George Weasley. You didn't hear from them much after The Order of The Phoenix. As hard as that year was on Harry (that Umbridge woman made me cringe) Fred and George provided _the best_ laughs.

I have to confess that I refused to read HP until the fifth book came out. By then, I'd had enough of all the hype, and decided I had to find out what it was all about. I was hooked from the first book, and I was luckier than most fans because I didn't have to wait for the second, third, fourth, and fifth! Waiting for the sixth and seventh has been torture!

Er... I've rambled enough... :bow:


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 10, 2007)

BellyQueen said:


> I too LOVE HP and can't wait for the next movie and book. Otoh,I kind of wish this wouldn't be the last book. The material, movies are beyond my wildest dreams and imagination. I'm going to miss the books big time One of my FAV characters in the books as well as the movies is Hermione Granger. She is an excellant role model for young women unlike others. Emma Watson has done a SUPERB job as Hermione Granger. The role fits her to a tee Just because you don't like her doesn't mean that everyone has to think that way.



I like Hermione so much I named my kitty after her!


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 10, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> I like Hermione so much I named my kitty after her!



Damn! I shoulda thought of that when I got my kitty back in October. A Harry Potter character name would have been so COOL! :doh: He's a male cat, all black, except for some white on his chest, part Abyssinian... Hmmmm... Well, his name now is "Boo" but he doesn't answer to it  maybe I could still change it. But for what??


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 10, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Damn! I shoulda thought of that when I got my kitty back in October. A Harry Potter character name would have been so COOL! :doh: He's a male cat, all black, except for some white on his chest, part Abyssinian... Hmmmm... Well, his name now is "Boo" but he doesn't answer to it  maybe I could still change it. But for what??



SIRIUS BLACK!!!!!


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 10, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> SIRIUS BLACK!!!!!



Ah... yup... very clever... Too bad Sirius Black was animagus that morphed into a dog. If it was into a cat, that would definitely have been p*u*r*r*f*e*c*t!


----------



## Esme (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone else re-reading _Half-Blood P_rince to prep for the final novel? I'm excited and sad at the same time.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Jun 10, 2007)

diggers1917 said:


> From reading this it seems I may be the only person who does this:
> Whenever a new HP book comes out I read it to my family. I love it 'cos its so much fun trying to find voices for various characters. The only problem is that I'm tempted to read (and they are inclined to listen) for hours - I regularly rip my throat to shreds on account of those books (long bouts of Mr Dursley and/or Hagrid kill me, but I love it all the same).



What a *wonderful* thing to do for your family! Huge props and kudos to you for that!  

I hope that I'm not going to be jumped on for saying this, but here it goes....I've never read a Harry Potter book. :shocked: I've watched the movies, but only one in the theatre. I usually wait until the DVD comes out and then I gradually get around to it. I guess you could say that I'm not a huge fan. But, I found out yesterday that Paw Paw is which was quite a surprise. Maybe I will become more interested in Harry since he is.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

*stands up and steps foward* Hello, my name is CeCe and I am a Harry Potter - aholic!

*sits back down with a huge grin as the new book is oredered and she is primed with HArry P cinema tickets!*

:smitten:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 10, 2007)

So I need a movie partner for opening day of the movie. Who's up for skipping work and eating popcorn with me?


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> Anyone else re-reading _Half-Blood P_rince to prep for the final novel? I'm excited and sad at the same time.



I AM!!! Just started it...I'll be done in plenty of time for Deathly Hallows, and it'll refresh my mind as to what's taken place.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 12, 2007)

Mattness said:


> I must admit, I wasn't a fan until AFTER I saw the movies. Having seen the movies and enjoying the books, it reminds me of the time my Dad was stationed in England (RAF Lakenheath), and my brother and I were "made" to go to the English Schools. Uniforms and all. Watching the movies kinda brought back some good memories. lol Silly, I know, but hey...



lol you went to a school like Hogwarts? wow I know the Lakenheath area and I never spotted a school like that!!

CeCe xx


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 14, 2007)

Saw this the other day, and if it's anything like they show in the movies, this place should be incredible...

*Harry Potter Theme Park Headed to Orlando*
Hogwarts Will Be Only a Turnstile Away for Magic Fans
By JIM ELLIS, AP

LONDON (June 1) - Universal Orlando Resort is opening a Harry Potter theme park that will let fans visit many of the iconic locations in the books and movies that endeared the boy magician to millions. 

"The Wizarding World of Harry Potter" is set to open at Universal's Islands of Adventure theme park in late 2009, complete with the Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, the Forbidden Forest and Hogsmeade village. 

"The plans I've seen look incredibly exciting, and I don't think fans of the books or films will be disappointed," said author J.K. Rowling, who has been working with a creative team to make sure the park resembles the books and films. 

More than a dozen artists lead by Stuart Craig, the production designer of the movies, have set up house in the studio where the movies are being filmed to make sure every detail is considered, said Scott Trowbridge of Universal. 

"We're really going to the people who know this world best to ensure that level of authenticity," he said.

(partial article, no reference given)


----------



## Esme (Jun 14, 2007)

I would soooooooo go there, but I might "borrow" some kids to go with me!

And if Alan Rickman was there, I'd definitely go to Potions class.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> I would soooooooo go there, but I might "borrow" some kids to go with me!
> 
> And if Alan Rickman was there, I'd definitely go to Potions class.



My kids will be 6 in 2009, so i'd be good to go LOL. Funny little story...we took the kids to see the movie "Happy Feet" and the first preview was for The Order of the Phoenix. Well, after it ended, my son yelled out, "Daddy, that's the Harry Potty movie you watch." Everyone in the theatre had a good laugh.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the books and just like the rest of the world I have my Snape Theories, it's all about the theories. 

Can't wait for the new book though.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 14, 2007)

There needs to be a book all about Sirius, just so it can be made into a movie with Gary :wubu: Oldman playing the part.

I like the HP books/movies, but really the only reason I read/watch is for Gary.

Hes amazing. *dreamy sigh*:smitten:


----------



## Tad (Jun 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> Anyone else re-reading _Half-Blood P_rince to prep for the final novel? I'm excited and sad at the same time.



Yep, I did so a couple of weeks ago.....might just have to do it again....its a long wait....

We originally picked up the first book around when the third one came out, wondering if it might interest my nephew who was not much of a reader. We read it first....and I don't think we ever did give it to my nephew :doh: 

I really do enjoy the series. There are individual bits that annoy me (like how any character who is fat is obviously neither competent nor particularly likeable), but the books overall are worth putting up with the annoying bits, IMO.

---Ed


----------



## Esme (Jun 14, 2007)

As long as we're talking Snape... or at least I was... 

What are all your theories? 

Bring it on Potter fans!


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 14, 2007)

Esme said:


> As long as we're talking Snape... or at least I was...
> 
> What are all your theories?



What's the point in talking about anything else? 

I think A) He isn't all bad he just needs a hug. B) He may be snarky, but that doesn't mean evil C) How much of a cliche would it be if he was truly bad, just because he is ugly (which is debatable) and has a nasty temper? D) Sometimes teenagers/children/humans don't understand everything even when they see it happen with their own eyes, there are always reasons and ramifications and um...reasons behind the ramifications of reasons and stuff. 

AND ETC...anything that makes it so that Snape did what he did under the Bumblebee's orders. Sadly he must die at the end of course in recompense, but that just makes for great AU fanfiction.  

(/end pathetic snape fangirling)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 14, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> There needs to be a book all about Sirius, just so it can be made into a movie with Gary :wubu: Oldman playing the part.
> 
> I like the HP books/movies, but really the only reason I read/watch is for Gary.
> 
> Hes amazing. *dreamy sigh*:smitten:



Sorry to disagree with you, Gwar. While I like Oldman he is not right for the part of Sirius (neither was the guy who played Lupin) in my opinion. Sirius had black hair that hung to his elbows according to book three which I just finished reading. In my minds eye I see him as a dark dangerous man whose charismatic good looks of his youth still lie somewhere underneath the years of pain and suffering. Oldman doesn't really look the part to me.

A little obsessed with Harry Potter? Why, yes...yes, I am. :bounce: 




Esme said:


> As long as we're talking Snape... or at least I was...
> 
> What are all your theories?
> 
> Bring it on Potter fans!



Ok...you asked for it:

Theory 1. Snape doesn't just hate Harry because Snape and Harry's father were rivals while students in Hogwarts...He hates Harry because he is Lily's son by James. Yes, I have a feeling Snape once loved Lily. This is the reason he hates Harry but it is also the reason he protects Harry....Which leads to me to....

Theory 2. At the end Book Six when Snape is running off with the Death Eaters he doesn't kill Harry and he could have especially since Snape proved himself capable of murder after what he did to Dumbledore (see theory 3). He also gives Harry an important piece of advice as to how to defeat Voldemort which he disguises as in insult. Snape tells Harry that he will never beat The Dark Lord if he doesn't learn to close his mind. Why would he tell Harry something that could be the very key to defeating Snapes supposed master?

Theory 3. Snape did not really kill Dumbledore. Dumbledore was already dying. I could go into more detail on this but since I've already proven myself to be a total nerd I will restrain myself. :blink:


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 14, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, Gwar. While I like Oldman he is not right for the part of Sirius (neither was the guy who played Lupin) in my opinion. Sirius had black hair that hung to his elbows according to book three which I just finished reading. In my minds eye I see him as a dark dangerous man whose charismatic good looks of his youth still lie somewhere underneath the years of pain and suffering. Oldman doesn't really look the part to me.



Gary is dark and dangerous looking (and hot :smitten: ) And re: the hair... if the director had wanted Sirius to have longer hair, they couldve put in extensions.

When reading the books, Lupin was my favorite character. Tall and lanky werewolf. I still love him (and David Thewlis, who plays him) but after seeing Gary as Sirius... DAMN.

Ok... so I only watch the movies for eyecandy. Speaking of which, the twins got seriously hot...


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, I am so glad I am not the only one who has the screaming thigh sweats for David Thewlis (Lupin), there is just something vulnerable and sweet about his character, I would love to take him home and serve him a nice rare steak........


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 15, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> Oh, I am so glad I am not the only one who has the screaming thigh sweats for David Thewlis (Lupin), there is just something vulnerable and sweet about his character, I would love to take him home and serve him a nice rare steak........




As long as it's not a full moon and/or he is chained very securely to the wall.


----------



## Esme (Jun 15, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sorry to disagree with you, Gwar. While I like Oldman he is not right for the part of Sirius (neither was the guy who played Lupin) in my opinion. Sirius had black hair that hung to his elbows according to book three which I just finished reading. In my minds eye I see him as a dark dangerous man whose charismatic good looks of his youth still lie somewhere underneath the years of pain and suffering. Oldman doesn't really look the part to me.
> 
> I must confess, I totally agree on this. Although I like Oldman, I just don't see him as Sirius.
> 
> Theory 1. Snape doesn't just hate Harry because Snape and Harry's father were rivals while students in Hogwarts...He hates Harry because he is Lily's son by James. Yes, I have a feeling Snape once loved Lily. This is the reason he hates Harry but it is also the reason he protects Harry....Which leads to me to....



I've thought this for a long time too. I also think he's not nearly as bad as he wants to be. I'm hoping for some sort of redemption before the end of the novel... if only to justify Dumbledore's constant support of him.


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2007)

Esme said:


> As long as we're talking Snape... or at least I was...
> 
> What are all your theories?
> 
> Bring it on Potter fans!



I think Snape has been asked to walk an incredibly difficult road by Dumbledore. I think he has been told to make sure Harry stays alive and uncorrupted*, but that in all else he works for Voldemort, no matter what. So Snape takes on the unbreakable oath because he has to do anything in his power to show he is on the dark side, up to and including killing Dumbledore.

I agree that Snape was in love, or at least infatuated, with Harry's mother. Notice that he often puts down Harry's father, but never Lilly. So I think he resents Harry right from birth for being the cause of Lilly's death, and because Harry was a recipient of the love from Lilly that Snape never had. It would not surprise me if Snape had at some point made some offer to protect Lilly (and maybe even Harry) if she'd just run away with him and escape the war.

I suspect that Snape is one of the handful of most powerful wizards in the world, behind Voldemort and Dumbledore but not many others, if any. His decisions will be vital.

* on the lawns at the end of book six "No unforgiveable curses for you, Potter."

Of course, what I really want to know is who took that Horacrux? That is a spanner in the works for sure!

-Ed


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2007)

missaf said:


> Who took the locket Horcrux?
> 
> Sirius' brother, I'd guess!



Um, brother? I don't remember a brother...

I agree, Edx, the missing Horcrux will be important in this finale.

Missaf, Wish they'd found a better place for PotterWorld than Florida... It'll be difficult to get into a believing frame of mind in Hogsmeade, with its snow-covered roofs, in hot and humid Florida!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 15, 2007)

missaf said:


> A little behind the times



story of my life...


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 15, 2007)

Risible said:


> Um, brother? I don't remember a brother...
> 
> I agree, Edx, the missing Horcrux will be important in this finale.
> 
> Missaf, Wish they'd found a better place for PotterWorld than Florida... It'll be difficult to get into a believing frame of mind in Hogsmeade, with its snow-covered roofs, in hot and humid Florida!



Sirius' brother was Regulus Black.  At the end of the Half Blood Prince, when Dumbledore and Harry find what they believe to be the horcrux, it is found to be a fake. If you remember, it was a locket. The initials in the locket were R.A.B. There is no mention in the books of Regulus' middle name, but Regulus WAS a Death Eater. He got in too deep, and wanted to quit, and to quote Sirius, "...he was murdered by Voldemort. Or on Voldemort's orders, more likely, I doubt Regulus was ever important enough to be killed by Voldemort in person." 

This is the note that was left in the fake horcrux...
To the Dark Lord
I know I will be dead long before you read this
but I want you to know that it was I who discovered your secret.
I have stolen the real Horcrux and intend to destroy it as soon as I can.
I face death in the hope that when you meet your match
you will be mortal once more.
R.A.B.

Rumor has it we will know who R.A.B. is in the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Sirius' brother was Regulus Black. At the end of the Half Blood Prince, when Dumbledore and Harry find what they believe to be the horcrux, it is found to be a fake. If you remember, it was a locket. The initials in the locket were R.A.B. There is no mention in the books of Regulus' middle name, but Regulus WAS a Death Eater. He got in too deep, and wanted to quit, and to quote Sirius, "...he was murdered by Voldemort. Or on Voldemort's orders, more likely, I doubt Regulus was ever important enough to be killed by Voldemort in person."



Oh, in which book is his brother mentioned? I don't remember that bit! (I may have to re-read the whole series to pick up on other clues!

Hmmm, and what if Regulus was never really killed....

-Ed


----------



## Esme (Jun 15, 2007)

Regulus was discussed in OotP. I think the Black family tree is going to be more helpful than it may seem at first.


----------



## Risible (Jun 15, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Sirius' brother was Regulus Black. At the end of the Half Blood Prince, when Dumbledore and Harry find what they believe to be the horcrux, it is found to be a fake. If you remember, it was a locket. The initials in the locket were R.A.B. There is no mention in the books of Regulus' middle name, but Regulus WAS a Death Eater. He got in too deep, and wanted to quit, and to quote Sirius, "...he was murdered by Voldemort. Or on Voldemort's orders, more likely, I doubt Regulus was ever important enough to be killed by Voldemort in person."
> 
> This is the note that was left in the fake horcrux...
> To the Dark Lord
> ...



Indeed. Yes, I remember now.

Which rumor mill are you referring to? Is anyone dropping hints?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 15, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Gary is dark and dangerous looking (and hot :smitten: ) And re: the hair... if the director had wanted Sirius to have longer hair, they couldve put in extensions.
> 
> When reading the books, Lupin was my favorite character. Tall and lanky werewolf. I still love him (and David Thewlis, who plays him) but after seeing Gary as Sirius... DAMN.
> 
> Ok... so I only watch the movies for eyecandy. Speaking of which, the twins got seriously hot...



Sorry, Gwar we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one. While both men are fine actors and attractive they just aren't Sirius and Lupin to me. However, I will agree with you about the twins. Very, very hot. They've got that bad boy thing working real well for them.  




Esme said:


> I've thought this for a long time too. I also think he's not nearly as bad as he wants to be. I'm hoping for some sort of redemption before the end of the novel... if only to justify Dumbledore's constant support of him.



Esme, I totally agree. I was heartbroken by Dumbledore's death and Snape's part in it. I think the betrayal was almost worse than Dumbledore's death. I have to hope Snape wasn't a total waste of Dumbledore's time and faith.



missaf said:


> This happens in most literary uses of fat people. Fat Bastard, The Fat Man in "Maltese Falcon," Uncle Vernon and his sister, Annie in "Misery," Jabba the Hut, Cinderella's wicked step-sisters (one is usually fat), Dom Deluise in almost any role, Kathy Kinney from The Drew Carey Show, -- It's either fat people as the villain, or fat people as the comic relief.



In one sense I see your point. However, J.K. has other characters that are fat (usually referred to as chubby) who are not evil or bad. Mrs. Weasley and Neville Longbottom are two examples I can think of right off the top of my head. But you are right that the mean or evil people are described as fat rather than "friendlier" (for lack of a better term) words like chubby or plump.



Esme said:


> Regulus was discussed in OotP. I think the Black family tree is going to be more helpful than it may seem at first.



True! Plus I think one of the Horcruxes may already be in Harry's possession. In book 5 Kreature tried to save as many Black family heirlooms as possible. I do believe one of them was a necklace or something with snakes. I have to reread book 5 (I'm only on 4) but I'm pretty sure Kreature had something that could have been a Slytherin necklace. Perhaps it was the very item R.A.B stole from Voldie.


----------



## Esme (Jun 15, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> True! Plus I think one of the Horcruxes may already be in Harry's possession. In book 5 Kreature tried to save as many Black family heirlooms as possible. I do believe one of them was a necklace or something with snakes. I have to reread book 5 (I'm only on 4) but I'm pretty sure Kreature had something that could have been a Slytherin necklace. Perhaps it was the very item R.A.B stole from Voldie.



You know, it's funny you should say that because, in my last post I was going to say that I thought Kreacher was going to be more important to the development of the story than has been previously discussed. I talked myself out of posting it though. I'm happy to see we agree on this!

And yes, it was a Slytherin locket.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 16, 2007)

missaf said:


> Yeah, I think Kreacher has the locket.
> 
> I also think -- as just a theory, not my whole-hearted belief -- that Harry is the final Horcrux, and will have to sacrifice himself out of love for his friends to end it all, which would culminate the entire story in the Christ-like Messiah that Harry has been eluded to being.



This is my greatest fear. The thought of any more of my favorite characters dying is making me almost wish book 7 wouldn't come out...ALMOST but not quite.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 16, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This is my greatest fear. The thought of any more of my favorite characters dying is making me almost wish book 7 wouldn't come out...ALMOST but not quite.



If Harry was a horcrux, why would Voldemort be so intent on killing him? It would destroy part of his own soul.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 16, 2007)

PamelaLois said:


> If Harry was a horcrux, why would Voldemort be so intent on killing him? It would destroy part of his own soul.





Because he still thinks has others safely stored??? He doesn't know that R.A.B has stolen the horcrux that was hidden in the cave, or that Dumbledore destroyed the Slytherin ring, AND he still has his snake Nagini.

I dunno! There are so many possibilities.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 17, 2007)

Just chiming in to add I love the books and the movies. I'm re-reading the entire series to prep for the new book coming out.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 17, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Theory 3. Snape did not really kill Dumbledore. Dumbledore was already dying. I could go into more detail on this but since I've already proven myself to be a total nerd I will restrain myself. :blink:



elaaaaaaaborate pleases!!!


----------



## Risible (Jun 17, 2007)

missaf said:


> I also think -- as just a theory, not my whole-hearted belief -- that Harry is the final Horcrux, and will have to sacrifice himself out of love for his friends to end it all, which would culminate the entire story in the Christ-like Messiah that Harry has been eluded to being.



Oh, I was just gonna say this! (Well, not really, but it did cross my mind while reading Half Blood Prince that Harry is a Horcrux. Forgot about that, though, until you mentioned it here.)

Sounds very feasible, Missaf.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 17, 2007)

supersoup said:


> elaaaaaaaborate pleases!!!



Tell ya what, Soup...I'm rereading the whole series at the moment so when I finish book six and get all my facts in order I'll post my thoughts. To be honest I had a bunch of theories running through my Harry Potter luvin' brain right after book six but I have forgotten a lot of the details. 

I'll get back to ya.


----------



## Esme (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone else think the Neville's so confused and forgetful because his memory's been altered? 

I'm also suspicious of the _mimbulus mimbeltonia_...


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 17, 2007)

Know whats crazy? Ive read the books and seen the movies, but I have no freakin idea what anyone here is talking about. :doh: 

But i just saw a preview for the new movie and omg Gary is looking supa fine! Cant wait to see him on the big screen next month!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 17, 2007)

Esme said:


> Does anyone else think the Neville's so confused and forgetful because his memory's been altered?
> 
> I'm also suspicious of the _mimbulus mimbeltonia_...



Hmmm...Hadn't thought of that. However, I DO think Neville has some major role to play before all is said and done. Not sure what though. I just think his part of the prophecy is more entwined with what is going to go down between Harry and Voldemort than anyone thought.


----------



## Esme (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, I also tend to think Luna will be important too, otherwise, why even introduce the character to the series?

I think Neville's memory has been tampered with because of his parents' death. I think he's going to remember something significant to help defeat Voldy. 

I think we're also not done with Gilderoy Lockhart...


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 17, 2007)

The really sad, and somewhat pathetic part of all of this for me is that I read so much fanfiction, I am not 100% sure what I read in the books and what I have read elsewhere...I will definitely be reading the series asap!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 17, 2007)

Esme said:


> Well, I also tend to think Luna will be important too, otherwise, why even introduce the character to the series?
> 
> I think Neville's memory has been tampered with because of his parents' death. I think he's going to remember something significant to help defeat Voldy.
> 
> I think we're also not done with Gilderoy Lockhart...



I love, love, love Luna! It would be awesome if she like were a big part of the conclusion! I also love Glideroy, the big git. He's just so cheesy, it's great!

As for Neville my wish for him is to somehow get revenge on Bellatrix. I happen to really like Bella as a villainess so I'd like to see her go out with a bang...a bang that comes from Neville's wand.


----------



## Esme (Jun 18, 2007)

So what do you think about Draco? Is he going to cross over into full-on evil or will there be a redemption for him?

I'm also waiting to see what Pettigrew will do. He's going to be important in the final show-down somehow. Harry saved him and that has to mean something.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 18, 2007)

Esme said:


> So what do you think about Draco? Is he going to cross over into full-on evil or will there be a redemption for him?
> 
> I'm also waiting to see what Pettigrew will do. He's going to be important in the final show-down somehow. Harry saved him and that has to mean something.




Esme...I think you might be my Harry Potter kindred spirit!

Peter still has a role to play, I'm sure. As Dumbledore said to Harry in book 3, "Pettigrew owes his life to you. You have sent Voldemort a deputy who is in your dept..."

I am unsure about Draco. To be honest he's the one character I haven't formed any theories about. I just don't know what will happen to him.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 19, 2007)

all this talk about Harry, i seriously need to get those books out and read them before the new one comes out. 
I agree with what a lot of you say, I think dumbledore and Snape created a cover up to make people think that he's dead. My brother and i often discuss the books and he's of the same opinion.. Only time will tell though


----------



## Esme (Jun 19, 2007)

See, I'm pretty sure Dumbldore's dead. He almost has to be in order for Harry to "come into his own" I think. Besides, JKR has said in interviews he's most definitely dead.  

Yay for Potter Kindred Spirits, Nancy! I think it's fun and I love being able to talk about this series with people who love it as much as I do.


----------



## jack (Jun 19, 2007)

she also told dan radcliffe while she was writing deathly hallows that "dumbledore is giving me a lot of trouble."

i think dumbledore's dead, but obviously we haven't heard the end of him. at least there's his portrait in the office that's now mcgonagall's office.

also, on the whole snape good/evil? thing, snape is good. dumbledore was dying. when he said "severus, please," he meant please just get it over with and don't let draco become a murderer. in every single book snape is suspected and then redeemed. snape's character is all about redemption.

also, harry's not a horcrux. that'd be silly. why would voldemort make him a horcrux and then try to kill him, thereby destroying a seventh of his own soul? if by some freakish chance he could've done it after not being able to kill harry, that's silly, too. how would he know harry wasn't going to get run over by a car?

anyway, dumbledore's dead, sirius is dead, neither of them are coming back to life, but both of them will still be important in book seven.

also, the fact that sirius died, then dumbledore died, i think that lets us know well enough that hagrid is going to die, too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 19, 2007)

jack said:


> also, the fact that sirius died, then dumbledore died, i think that lets us know well enough that hagrid is going to die, too.



Jack, you take that back right now! I can't handle it! I just can't handle it! I sobbed when Dumbledore died. I mean sobbed like his was a real person. It was heartbreaking. Book 7 might be too much for me. 

My List Of Characters Who Must Not Die:

1. Harry
2. Ron
3. Hermione
4. Hagrid
5. Ginny
6. Any of the Weasleys
7. McGonagall
8. Hedwig
9. Neville
10. Luna
12. Draco
13. Lupin
14. Tonks
15. Dobby
16. Snape

I don't think I'm being unreasonable. :blink:


----------



## jack (Jun 19, 2007)

aside from voldemort, i think hagrid and one other person will die. and the person will be on your list.

she's dropped overwhelming clues about hagrid. i'll be really surprised if he doesn't die.


----------



## Esme (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Draco's in deep trouble, and Snape too. I believe Snape is good, and I think he's going to end up sarcificing himself somehow. 

I wouldn't be shocked if Lupin and/or Tonks die either.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 20, 2007)

I just preorded Book 7!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know why I kept putting it off. I guess I'm sad that its all about to come to an end.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 21, 2007)

Honestly, if Dumbledore really IS dead, I'll be pissed. I'll honestly feel lied to - with all that phoenix imagery - if she was ignorant of the fact that that means resurrection, rising from the ashes, rebirth, well - that will irritate the hell out of me.


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2007)

She knows WAY too much about mythology to be ignorant of the symbolism of the Phoenix. I'm just saying that in most "heroic quests" the mentor has to die in order for the hero to become fully heroic. I think Dumbledore will play an important part in the last book, but I am also pretty darn sure he's dead. 

I've also just been reading a lot of analyses of the stories. I'm so excited to see which theories are true and what we haven't guessed at yet as a Potter community. It's both sad and thrilling for me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 21, 2007)

I reserved my copy at Barnes and Noble today  One month from today i'll be up all night reading it 

I'm so excited (and a little scared) to see how it all pans out. In my heart of hearts, i hope it ends happily.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree, Esme. She's demonstrated that over and over again. Which is primarily why I will feel VERY lied to / misled if Dumbledore is indeed dead.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 22, 2007)

One of the most interesting books I read on HP was "Looking for God in Harry Potter" because the author discussed more symbolism than traditionally covered in the blatant things like Fawkes.

I'm one of those who just likes to read because I like a good story, but this had me picking out the alchemy undercurrent that went far beyond Nicholas Flamel. It also did quite a good job predicting book 6 with reasons very specifically based on the symbolism. [I read the first edition, put out after book 5.]

Worth a read for you HP fans who just MUST have something else to get you through the next month!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm curious, when you pre-order a book, do you get it the day it is released? I mean, say the book is coming out on July 8th, would you get the book on July 8th, or is that when they ship it? I couldn't wait knowing it was out & I had to wait a few more days to get it. 

JK has written 2 other books related to Harry, both were written for some Comic Relief benefit, or something like that. I'm not 100% sure about the titles, but they are Care of Magical Beasts, and Quidditch Thru the Ages. Both were very good, and not that long. The beasts book is supposed to be a textbook, and the quidditch book gives a history of quidditch, and all the teams that have played. If you ever see them, check them out. They really are good.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 22, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I'm curious, when you pre-order a book, do you get it the day it is released? I mean, say the book is coming out on July 8th, would you get the book on July 8th, or is that when they ship it? I couldn't wait knowing it was out & I had to wait a few more days to get it.



Yup, you get it on the day it's released. I did when book 5 came out, I pre-ordered from Amazon.com and the book was on the doorstep when I got home from work. I had to fight the bees  to get to it, but it was worth it. Also, if you order from Amazon, you get the book for $17.99 HALF PRICE!!! and no shipping charges! They have over 500K orders so far


----------



## jack (Jun 22, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I agree, Esme. She's demonstrated that over and over again. Which is primarily why I will feel VERY lied to / misled if Dumbledore is indeed dead.



dumbledore "is dead, but it's more complicated than that." those are her exact words. obviously there's his portrait in mcgonagall's office, but i don't think that's what she was talking about. and frankly, this is one thing i don't want to guess at, because i want to be surprised.

anyway, yeah dumbledore clearly had to die. if harry beat voldemort with dumbledore right beside him, it wouldn't've proven anything. it would've been dumbledore's win as much as harry's.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 25, 2007)

I have an Amazon Wish List if anyone wants to buy me this.

HP Box Set


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 25, 2007)

missaf said:


> Here's what a friend of mine and I tossed around this weekend.
> 
> In the interview I read with Rowling in regards to Dumbledore being dead -- she said "Dumbledore is dead, bit it's more complicated than that."
> 
> ...


it's more likely his connection with the Phoenix will be important than it being his brother...

Dumbledore was the transfiguration teacher and his animal is the phoenix.

Though I agree he had to die and think the most likely thing of all is that his portrait will be helpful--I think that's how we'll learn about Snape.


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I've read the Mugglenet book, the Galadriel Waters books, and now I've ordered the book Sweet Tooth recommended. 

Yes, I'm a nerd, but I'm a happy and well-read nerd! :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 25, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I have an Amazon Wish List if anyone wants to buy me this.
> 
> HP Box Set



Honestly, that's not a terrible price! My mom let me borrow her books 1-4 in hardcover and i had to give them back so all i have to read is 5 and 6 in preparation for the new book and movie. I have been wanting to buy some sort of box set..


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I agree, Esme. She's demonstrated that over and over again. Which is primarily why I will feel VERY lied to / misled if Dumbledore is indeed dead.



I think it is one of those thing like with Obe Wan Kanobe (spelling?) in Star Wars, where by letting Darth Vader kill him he actually moves on as he needs to, to where he can have a more powerful influence.

I also have a question. I've just started re-reading the series in preparation for book seven. In book one Snape hates Harry before ever really meeting him, and later Dumbledore says that Harry's father once saved Snape's life, and that is part of Snape's resentment.

Is it revealed in any of the other books how/when Harry's father saved Snape? It feels vageuly like this could be important--I would be surprised if the ultimate interaction between Harry and Snape does echo that previous event somehow.

One final thought, I'm pretty sure that the Weasely family will not be essentially shattered--they represent what Harry is defending, and the final victory will not be in vain. Which is not to say that one of the older Weasely brothers (such as Percy) might not be hurt/killed. 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, it's when Sirius plays a joke on Snape and sends him to where Lupin is hiding and changing into a werewolf. James rescues him because Remeus would have killed him.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 25, 2007)

IF YOU HAVEN'T READ BOOK 6 DO NOT READ

Maybe we should start posting SPOILER warnings. LOL  

According to Dumbledore, Lupin, and Sirius the reason Snape hates Harry is because he hated James for saving his life. This is brought to light in Book 3 when everything about Sirius and Wormtail is also brought to light. The story is that Sirius tried to get Snape into the Shrieking Shack where Lupin was kept while transformed into a werewolf. James stopped this from happening...hence saving Snape's life. 

According to Snape the reason he hated Harry's dad is because James was very arrogant and thought he was above the rules (kinda like Harry in Snape's eyes). In Book 5 Harry learns by sneaking a peak into Snape's Pensieve (I'm sure I spelled that wrong) that James and his fellow marauders were in fact rather cruel to Snape. He also learns that Lily Evans (Harry's mom) doesn't really think much of James during this time. She also defends Snape to James and the others.

My theory is that in addition to all this Snape secretly loved or had feelings for Lily. I'm not really sure why I feel this way but I think to hate your enemy's child goes beyond childhood hurts...unless he is the child of your rival by the woman he loved. My thought is that not only is Harry a constant reminder of Snape's school days rival but he is also a reminder of his loss of his love to his worst enemy.

Another clue to the Snape/Lily connection is from Book 6. The new Potions teacher (whose name I can't remember) was the potions teacher from the Marauder days. He tells Harry that Lily was an excellent potions student. One might conclude that Snape and Lily had a common bond that lead to them spending time together. 

Other than those few things I don't have anything else besides my gut feeling that leads me to think there is a Snape/Lily background story. It might just be me to trying to explain to myself why Snape is such a jerk to Harry. I seem to have a need to give him an excuse for his behavior.


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Another clue to the Snape/Lily connection is from Book 6. The new Potions teacher (whose name I can't remember) was the potions teacher from the Marauder days. He tells Harry that Lily was an excellent potions student. One might conclude that Snape and Lily had a common bond that lead to them spending time together.



Horace Slughorn


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 25, 2007)

I have read a few replies in this thread about how Snape might have had a thing for Lily, but after Lily got James to leave Snape alone, Snape started calling her a filthy mudblood. Soooooo, unless he had a secret crush on her that JK hasn't let on about, I don't think their were any "Feelings" between Snape and Lily.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 26, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I have read a few replies in this thread about how Snape might have had a thing for Lily, but after Lily got James to leave Snape alone, Snape started calling her a filthy mudblood. Soooooo, unless he had a secret crush on her that JK hasn't let on about, I don't think their were any "Feelings" between Snape and Lily.




That memory happened in their 5th year. A lot can happen in a dark and steamy potions room between the 5th and 7th year.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 26, 2007)

I had the weirdest dream last night. I dreamt that Voldemort had killed Narcissa Malfoy, for making the Unbreakable Vow with Snape. Remember she made this to have Snape protect Draco. Well, Draco witnessed Voldemort kill her, but did not know that Draco saw him. Anyway at some point during my dream, Harry and the Voldemort are preparing for their final battle, and as it looks like HArry will be defeated, Draco Malfoy steps up. The Dark Lord smiles when he sees Draco, knowing that Potter will now be destroyed. But Draco sides with Harry, saying to him "He killed my mum too." Together, Harry and Draco Malfoy defeat, and put an end to Lord Voldemort. 

It was a really crazy dream, and it was so real. I doubt very much that this will happen in the Deathly Hallows, but I thought it was cool, and wondered what other Potter fans would think of this.


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

Holy cow! Did you see the new Details magazine?

Harry's grown up! Good thing I'm not seventeen anymore.  

View attachment details.jpg


View attachment detailsfeatures1v.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 11, 2007)

He has the prettiest shade of big blue eyes.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> Holy cow! Did you see the new Details magazine?
> 
> Harry's grown up! Good thing I'm not seventeen anymore.



I do believe he will be 18 on July 23rd. 


Sad, isn't it, that I know that.


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I do believe he will be 18 on July 23rd.
> 
> 
> Sad, isn't it, that I know that.



It's not any sadder than the fact that I posted the photos. I'm not sure if that's good or bad! :huh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2007)

I am counting the days. I'll only be a cradle-robber by ten years. That's not bad, right?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 18, 2007)

I have to share this with my fellow fans of Mr. Radcliffe's ... um ... attributes.

Did a web search to see if there were any more pics from Details out there, but I just put in his name and clicked Google Images. I was browsing through them, saw the expected mix of Harry Potter at various stages and Equus photos. And then there was one ...

Let's just say, he sports a turtleneck. That was NOT meant for my eyes tonight! But I certainly have a whole new respect for his magic wand. LOL

It's a good thing he's legal soon.


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2007)

Midnight tonight!

*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEALS*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

I will have him now, please.

Haven't seen the movies, and don't want to, but my book arrives tomorrow morning. tee hee.

Boston is going apeshit for potter. tonight from 7pm-3am in Harvard Sq. there is a massive party. No, I'm not going, though it would probably be fun.


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2007)

I want to go get it tonight, but I'm also a little afraid to... 

I'm trying to convince myself that it will be a memorable experience.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 20, 2007)

I too am debating about going tonight. It will mean that i wont sleep much tonight. I REALLY want my copy though!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 20, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I too am debating about going tonight. It will mean that i wont sleep much tonight. I REALLY want my copy though!



Y'all really needed Amazon. That's why mine will arrive shiny and new on my doorstep tomorrow.

Well, actually my mom ordered it for me months ago. so cute. We're going to call each other every little while and compare notes.

Heee.


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I too am debating about going tonight. It will mean that i wont sleep much tonight. I REALLY want my copy though!



I went and did it. I've got my wristband and am rarin' to go. I decided I'm too old to care about how young and/or old I might look buying a Harry Potter book with the kids. Besides, I kind of want to see the hooplah!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 20, 2007)

oh yeah, totally getting it tonight at midnight. waited in line for a little over an hour to get my wristband to claim my spot in line tonight!!


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 20, 2007)

I am doing my darnedest not let myself get spoilered...but I have a problem not clicking on topics that say SPOILER on the top of them...I may not last until Wednesday which is when I will get my book...*HUGE SIGH*


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 20, 2007)

looks like the boy wizard isnt curcumsized!

 

i had to google it.

*perv*


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm done! 

Only got about 5 hours of sleep in the last 48 because of this, but .... yay!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2007)

I consider myself more of a J. K. Rowling fan, and I hope that she gives us more.. even if its a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 21, 2007)

4 chapters into it. Ms. Rowling didn't dissapoint.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 22, 2007)

Rae and I saw the new HP movie last night, and I have to say I'm a little disappointed. I made the mistake of re-reading the 5th book beforehand, and the entire movie felt like a quick synopsis of the book with no depth. I always expect there to be liberties taken in book to movie interpretations, but I think they could have done much, much better with this one.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just finished! I'm drained, spent...and can't believe it's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm on page 388...Just getting ready to start chapter 20. So far, the book is fucking INCREDIBLE! *Way to go J.K.!!!*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 23, 2007)

I finished it, too, Nancy. There's almost a sense of loss from the whole series being over. It was a great series - I'm sad it's over.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I have to share this with my fellow fans of Mr. Radcliffe's ... um ... attributes.
> 
> Did a web search to see if there were any more pics from Details out there, but I just put in his name and clicked Google Images. I was browsing through them, saw the expected mix of Harry Potter at various stages and Equus photos. And then there was one ...
> 
> ...





GWARrior said:


> looks like the boy wizard isnt curcumsized!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why would he be circumcised? I believe he is not Moslem or Jewish. In the UK those are the reasons babies are circumcised. Otherwise, they are left as nature intended. I'm sure the american circumcision-performing surgeons can give all sorts of reasons to put your baby boy through this uneccessary torture, (cleanliness, infections etc) but I've only ever heard of ONE person I know having to have it done later in life for a medical reason. It's not an issue. Over 90% of men here are not circumcised. I can't think of anywhere else other than North America that it is carried out for non-religious reasons. 

Back to the subject in question now ....


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 23, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Why would he be circumcised? I believe he is not Moslem or Jewish. In the UK those are the reasons babies are circumcised. Otherwise, they are left as nature intended. I'm sure the american circumcision-performing surgeons can give all sorts of reasons to put your baby boy through this uneccessary torture, (cleanliness, infections etc) but I've only ever heard of ONE person I know having to have it done later in life for a medical reason. It's not an issue. Over 90% of men here are not circumcised. I can't think of anywhere else other than North America that it is carried out for non-religious reasons.
> 
> Back to the subject in question now ....



yea.. im not sure i said anything about it. just that hes not. jeez.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 23, 2007)

Amazon.com acknowledges that my copy was stolen, and are sending me another one today. Hooray!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 24, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> yea.. im not sure i said anything about it. just that hes not. jeez.



Yes, you made a post specifically to comment that he is not circumcised. I wondered why that was post-worthy. I guess you wouldn't have made a post if he had been. jeez


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 24, 2007)

I suspect GWARrior is more interested in the fact that she's now seen Harry Potter's harry potter, more than whether or not it's cut.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I finished it, too, Nancy. There's almost a sense of loss from the whole series being over. It was a great series - I'm sad it's over.



I feel that way too. I was kinda bummed all day on Sunday because it was over. I'm going to restart the whole series as soon as I'm done with the book I'm reading right now.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 24, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I feel that way too. I was kinda bummed all day on Sunday because it was over. I'm going to restart the whole series as soon as I'm done with the book I'm reading right now.



I have 100 pages left, and I'm sad that it's coming to an end. This has been a GREAT swan song, though. What a lovely book.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 24, 2007)

It really is a great book. I really love it. I'm looking forward to rereading it in 7 books from now.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 24, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> It really is a great book. I really love it. I'm looking forward to rereading it in 7 books from now.



Haha me too!

Since my books are all still in storage my wonderful mom is sending me the other 6 so I can start over when this is finished. ....which will be in about 3 hours, including commute time.


----------



## cactopus (Jul 24, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Rae and I saw the new HP movie last night, and I have to say I'm a little disappointed. I made the mistake of re-reading the 5th book beforehand, and the entire movie felt like a quick synopsis of the book with no depth. I always expect there to be liberties taken in book to movie interpretations, but I think they could have done much, much better with this one.



I also saw it. I loved The Goblet of Fire even though they cut stuff for time. This new director for Order of the Phoenix f'ing sucks though.

The movie was terrible. They have the longest book and the shortest movie yet. Look and feel all wrong, acting like a high school musical, too many cuts, and worst of all blatant changes to the story.

Plus Umbrage looks like Will Ferrell in drag.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 30, 2007)

I submit that Will Farrell in drag would be much hotter.

But maybe that's just me.


----------

